#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Μεταπτυχιακά από απόσταση

## SMBD

---

----------


## ΣτέφανοςΒ

Προσωπική εμπειρία δεν έχω, δηλαδή δεν φοιτώ σε κάποιο από αυτά, όμως τώρα τελευταία ψάχνωντας γενικά το θέμα, βρήκα ένα βολικό module που ονομάζεται ''PhD thesis by publications'' το οποίο έχει διαδωθεί αρκετά τα τελευταία χρόνια στην Ευρώπη. Το κύριο έργο περιλαμβάνει μεταξύ άλλων,τουλάχιστον 3 δημοσιεύσεις σε διεθνή επιστημονικά περιοδικά με κριτές και γενική εξέταση στο τέλος της πρότασης από επιστημονική επιτροπή εκτός Πανεπιστημίου. Το βασικό είναι πως δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι συνεχώς στο Πανεπιστήμιο. Το διδακτορικό αυτό το προσφέρουν αρκετά καταξιωμένα ευρωπαικά πανεπιστήμια και σε πολλούς τομείς. Γενικά έχω ακούσει πως το γεγονός ότι δεν βρίσκεσαι συνεχώς στο ίδρυμα, σε επαφή με τους καθηγητές κ.τ.λ, δυσκολεύει αρκετά το έργο, αφού ουσιαστικά <<τραβάς μόνος το ζόρι>>. Κάνε μια αναζήτηση στο google και θα βρείς πολλά σχετικά θέματα, ποιά ιδρύματα το προσφέρουν κ.τ.λ- π.χ ένα συγκεκριμένο είναι ένα που προσφέρει το Bolton univercity και το εργαστήριο υλικών CMRI,(αρκετά γνωστό στην Αγγλία), το οποίο μάλιστα συνεργάζεται και με ελληνικό κολλέγιο για προετοιμασία δικαιολογητικών, σχετική βοήθεια κ.τ.λ (η εγγραφή είναι απ'ευθείας στο Bolton univercity)
δες λίγο και τα ξαναλέμε...

----------


## netshaft

Υπάρχουν μεταπτυχιακά προγράμματα από απόσταση στο πανεπιστήμιο του Surrey (για περισσότερες πληροφορίες δες το σύνδεσμο http://www.surrey.ac.uk/library/information/distance/ ). Εγώ ήμουν full time φοιτητής εκεί (MSc Structural Engineering) αλλά μπορείς να επιλέξεις αρκετά  προγράμματα για distance learning. Αποστέλλονται τα βιβλία των μαθημάτων σου και έρχεσαι σε επικοινωνία με το tutor που θα σου έχουν ορίσει. Μπορείς να δίνεις εξετάσεις στο Βρετανικό Συμβούλιο στην Ελλάδα.  ΑπΆ ότι ξέρω πληρώνεις τα δίδακτρα σε 2 δόσεις. Για οποιαδήποτε ερώτηση μη διστάσεις να στείλεις ένα e-mail στο πανεπιστήμιο.

----------

